# Spacing between rhinestones for templates?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

All of my designs are spaced out for using a Cams machine. I'm in the process of trying to sell my machine because I'm working too many hours and still have younger kids to take care of. So I've had to make the hard decision to change my business path to spend more time with my family.

I am wanting to sell my machine ready designs for download once I for sure sell my machine, but I also want to offer them for downloads that people using templates can use. So I need to know how much spacing needs to be between the rhinestones edge to edge for cutting templates. I realize that will make each machine ready design a little bit bigger for template use so I'm wanting to test a few out to make sure that's possible. Or do you think I should just leave them machine ready and if someone wants it for template use, they can resize it themselves? But I'd still like to know the distance needed between stones.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

This is the circle size and spacing I cut for my templates for the different rhinestone sizes I use:

ss06 - 2.6mm circle with .04mm spacing
ss10 - 3.3mm circle with .05mm spacing
ss16 - 4.4mm circle with .05mm spacing

I generally make my own designs but I have purchased a couple and the circle sizes match the ones that I use. I'm not sure about the spacing but I would say that it is pretty close if not the same as I listed.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I am sorry you have to sell your cams, I am loving mine.

I am currious how you can get your files from a cams file to a usable file usable in other software. 

I have been working it the other way. If I buy a file I have to get it into cams where most of those files come in as 12 ss, I change the size to 10 or 6 in the process the file becomes a yng. 

I would love to know how to get the yng back to something useable in another software.

You could also sell those files as cams files, there are not that many cams ready files out there.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Blingiton,
I only use ss10 stones. I cut my holes at 3.44mm and my spacing is .36mm. I use hartco and any closer spacing template dont peel easy without ripping of carrier matt.I would be interested how close her camms can set stones together.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

BlingItOn...did you really mean to say .04 mm and .05mm?? That just seems to be so close I can't imagine how the template doesn't tear when cutting it or pealing the backing. I was thinking more along the lines of .4mm or .5 mm. Just curious....


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I have tried a lot of different hole sizes for my rhinestones and the sizes I listed work the best for me. I tried a 3.4 but for me it left a little too much room for the rhinestones to move around in the hole and when I lifted them out I was spending too much time trying to adjust rhinestones that had shifted out of place. I find with the 3.3 they still lift out easy but will stay in a straight line if that's the way its suppose to look in the design. 

Also each manufacture makes their rhinestone sizes slightly different so that's also something to keep in mind. What works for me might not work for others if they purchase from a different supplier.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

treadhead said:


> BlingItOn...did you really mean to say .04 mm and .05mm?? That just seems to be so close I can't imagine how the template doesn't tear when cutting it or pealing the backing. I was thinking more along the lines of .4mm or .5 mm. Just curious....


Yes, I'm sorry I meant to say .4mm & .5mm for my spacing.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

BlingItOn said:


> Yes, I'm sorry I meant to say .4mm & .5mm for my spacing.


Thanks for clarifying! Knowing you do a lot of rhinestones you really had me scratching my head thinking that I had to be missing something...lol.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion....us template users may not be able to get that close of spacing between rhinestones but I bet machines like the CAMS will be able to.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I am sorry you have to sell your cams, I am loving mine.
> 
> I am currious how you can get your files from a cams file to a usable file usable in other software.
> 
> ...


 
I know, I'm really sad having to do this, but with two small kids I really feel I need to focus more on them. I'm working myself to death and I'm not ready or in a good position to hire people so I had to make a tough decision to sell out and put my family first. It's sad seeing something you've worked so hard to build and is doing so well just go away, but family is definitely more important. 

You can buy a module fom Sierra which can save your designs as a Metafile. You can then open the Metafile up in Corel (probably other programs) and it gives you colored outlined circles (no fill). You can easily fill them in and do what you want with it. 

I have DAS SmartCut Pro, Sierra Hot Fix and GemMaster. None of them are perfect but they all have their strengths. I so most of my designs in Sierra but their editing capabilities stink in some areas. So I'll create most of it in Sierra, save as a Metafile, open and edit in Corel then take it into GemMaster. It stinks having to do all this, but that's how I feel I can get the best design quality out there. Pain in the butt though . 

From what you've said about spacing, some of my designs would work for templates and some not. I can get my spacing down to .25mm with the Cams. Not all of my designs are like that though. The only thing is for templates, the circles would need to be made a little bigger. So I don't know, maybe I should just stick to selling designs for Machine use. I could have them for download in .eps, .yng and .dsg files. 

AHHHH, this is so hard. I think I have my machine sold and I have a lot of customers contacting me wanting shirts for the new school season and I'm having to tell them I don't do this anymore . I feel like I'm going through a divorce with my Company...so many different emotions.

Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, that is so sad!! I'm so sorry that you are having to get out of the business. At least you could still stay in part of the business and still make the designs. I wish you all the best!!

I have to agree with Shaggy in that you should sell the designs as Cams files. You could sell them both ways, just let the customer decide which type of file they would want and let you know whether they want to be able to do the templates or run from a machine.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Marylin!

I can save all the designs as .eps, .yng and .dsg files (or anything else Corel allows). Do you think if someone who wanted a template could download the .eps file and re-size the circles and spacing to what they wanted or do you think I should offer that service? It sounds like depending on the cutter and material used, there are many circle and space factors. Do most people with cutters have the capability of changing the size/space elements themselves?


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I couldn't say for sure how easy it is to re-size since I haven't done it in that direction and I don't have your software either, other than GM.

I think there is nothing wrong with being upfront that you made these files for a cams and they will need re-sizing for other methods of rhinestone templates.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

diana13t said:


> Thanks Marylin!
> 
> I can save all the designs as .eps, .yng and .dsg files (or anything else Corel allows). Do you think if someone who wanted a template could download the .eps file and re-size the circles and spacing to what they wanted or do you think I should offer that service? It sounds like depending on the cutter and material used, there are many circle and space factors. Do most people with cutters have the capability of changing the size/space elements themselves?


If I buy a cut file I want it to be the size I need and me not have to do anything to it.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

diana13t said:


> Thanks Marylin!
> 
> I can save all the designs as .eps, .yng and .dsg files (or anything else Corel allows). Do you think if someone who wanted a template could download the .eps file and re-size the circles and spacing to what they wanted or do you think I should offer that service? It sounds like depending on the cutter and material used, there are many circle and space factors. Do most people with cutters have the capability of changing the size/space elements themselves?


I think most rhinestone software programs will allow you to change the circle size in a design but the spacing between the circles I'm not so sure of. I have a few different programs that I own and the ACS software I have is the only one I own that I know for sure I can change the spacing and keep the circle the same size. Sandy at iloveknk.com has a video that shows how to do this.

If you decide to sell the files without changing the circle size or spacing I would definitely make sure that you clearly explain this in the description of the listing. A lot of new people getting into the rhinestone business are the ones who will want to buy the pre-made template designs and if they do not have the knowledge on how to make these changes before cutting the final template the file will be no good to them.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Diana, I think the ease of resizing and respacing will depend on the capabilities of the software one is using.

I think you mentioned you have Stone Cut Pro? Resizing and respacing in that software takes about 30 seconds on an eps file. So depending on what kind of time you have, you may want to go ahead and convert to eps, resize & respace in Stone Cut Pro, and then have a category of template ready files and CAMS ready files. I would probably limit the file type to eps for templates, as most software in use can handle that type of file, or at least I think.

Sorry you have to change your path, but maybe you'll have enough time to run a design download site


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, I would have to agree with Slick, I would go ahead and have them available resized and respaced if your customer requests it. I also agree with Slick that most people would be able to use the .eps files. I use several different programs for rhinestones and all of them I can use .eps files in.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for all your help and advice. I definitely want to sell my designs as downloads and I'll definitely sell them as machine files (.eps), I'll just have to play around with them once the dust clears with selling everything and I have more time to make sure I can resize and space them for templates correctly. I'm starting to get excited about this new route with my business (it's been an emotional roller coaster all week). My main focus will be on my kids and husband, but at least I can create new design on my own time and not feel the pressure of deadlines and all the other mess like I do now. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend!!!


----------

